

Ask HN: Anyone know of a decent startup lawyer? - OscarPedroso

Hi all,<p>Does anyone know of a decent startup lawyer in the Bay Area? I&#x27;m in NY but moving out west and want to can my current one because all I seem to get are bills and very little council on things that really matter. Happy to have a discussion on the side.<p>thanks!<p>OP
======
bdcravens
Can't speak to his qualifications, but I know Scott Edward Walker will be
stuck in my head from the long time his firm advertised on Mixergy :-) The way
Andrew described his service was more direct service oriented, not so much
trying to do an equity play. According to their website, the firm has offices
in both NY and SF

[http://walkercorporatelaw.com/](http://walkercorporatelaw.com/)

------
relaunched
Once you get out here, network. You'll be able to find any number of startup
lawyers at any number of meetups that happen almost any night of the week.

But, an introduction has a cost (which most people don't seem to understand).
Why should I use my social capital on you? What are you doing or what have you
done? Why should I care?

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but referring a dud to a personal / professional
connection reflects negatively on the referrer. So, make sure there's
something in it for the referrer.

I'm not trying to be a jerk. But, requests for referrals happen all the time
and I don't think most folks consider the actual cost of a referral.

~~~
OscarPedroso
thanks for the reply. I'll be networking once I'm out there. Just looking to
get a head start. I'm also willing to connect before any intro's are made.

------
ignorant
Couple of big firms doing law in Bay area with focus on tech startups -
Cooley, Gunderson, Wilson and Sonsini

------
ceekay
inventuslaw.com

